# Recovery drink/food?



## montage (16 Apr 2009)

What do you drink or eat when you get back in?
What would be the best thing to drink/eat?
Usually I have a glass of milk/banana as they are easily available, and I don't really want to spend lodes of a branded ready made "recovery drink".


----------



## TVC (16 Apr 2009)

Strawberry milkshake (frijj usually). It has most of what you find in a recovery mix.

Some lean protein within an hour if it's been a long/hard ride as well.


----------



## bonj2 (16 Apr 2009)

Anything containing protein. I find raw meat generally the best - don't cook it as you kill the protein. Bacon's usually best _slightly_ cooked, but you still want it rare, and you want to eat it less than 20 mins after you get in anyway so the muscles are still active.


----------



## Hont (16 Apr 2009)

You want protein for muscle recovery and some carbs to replace the glycogen that your muscles have used up (there's a 15 minute Glycogen 'window' after exercise where the most efficient replacement occurs). Bananas and milk is good, and you might add a sugary drink into the mix as well. Nuts are good for snacking later on.

I generally use REGO - about £8.00 for 10 portions - if you were to change your mind and go for the specialised stuff. It takes out the guesswork and tastes good.

And be careful with raw meat. No point getting a load of protein if it's going to make you ill.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Anything containing protein. I find raw meat generally the best - don't cook it as you kill the protein. Bacon's usually best _slightly_ cooked, but you still want it rare, and you want to eat it less than 20 mins after you get in anyway so the muscles are still active.



Utter Bollocks.:?:


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> What do you drink or eat when you get back in?
> What would be the best thing to drink/eat?
> Usually I have a glass of milk/banana as they are easily available, and I don't really want to spend lodes of a branded ready made "recovery drink".


You're doing fine! Milk and Banana is brill. Unless you're an olympic class athlete, then don't waste your money on special recovery products.
Milk or even better milkshake, Nesquick's fine or Chocomilk has been found nay proven to be amongst the best recovery products in terms of proteins, sugars, rate of uptake and assimilation. Not only that, but it's cheap and available, contains a list of other goodies not present in 'recovery products' and WADA won't mind :?:


----------



## montage (16 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Anything containing protein. I find raw meat generally the best - don't cook it as you kill the protein. Bacon's usually best _slightly_ cooked, but you still want it rare, and you want to eat it less than 20 mins after you get in anyway so the muscles are still active.



why don't you stick to raw eggs in a glass like normal wierd people? :?:


Cheers for the advice, just starting to pay attention to little things that may boost performance now


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2009)

I have tea and toast


----------



## TVC (16 Apr 2009)

Hont said:


> You want protein for muscle recovery and some carbs to replace the glycogen that your muscles have used up (there's a 15 minute Glycogen 'window' after exercise where the most efficient replacement occurs). Bananas and milk is good, and you might add a sugary drink into the mix as well. Nuts are good for snacking later on.
> 
> *I generally use REGO - about £8.00 for 10 portions - if you were to change your mind and go for the specialised stuff. It takes out the guesswork and tastes good.*
> And be careful with raw meat. No point getting a load of protein if it's going to make you ill.



Makes me fart for Britain, I can't get on with processed whey protein, that's why I stick to good old milk.
Also I once bought a protein suppliment from Boots that you mix with milk - brilliant for £15 until I read the numbers on the label and worked out that 80% of the good stuff in it came from the milk in the first place.


----------



## yello (16 Apr 2009)

I'm another chocolate milk fan. I read somewhere (not here, Cycling Weekly I think) ages ago something that said that chocolate milk was pretty darn close to being the perfect recovery drink containing a good carb/protein mix.

I'll also eat a tin of mackerel too, after rides of 100km+, or a rollmop . And, no, it doesn't taste as yuk as it might sound! 

I've also read that there's a optimal time frame for getting the protein into the system (20 - 30 minutes) so I eat/drink before showering.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2009)

Me too for chocolate milk, not that I need too many excuses to drink it. 

Milk and bananas. Or some other kind of fruit smoothie.


----------



## jonnyboy (16 Apr 2009)

1 raw egg 
1 medium banana
150ml milk
half a tin of mixed fruit
a good pinch of salt
blitz it up in a blender/liquidizer tastes great
got it off a guy on bike radar


----------



## 008 (16 Apr 2009)

If my muscles are particularly tired after a ride, I'll have a bottle of this stuff http://www.forgoodnessshakes.com/

Works wonders and literally takes away all the aches for the following day. No messing about either, drink it straight out of the bottle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Apr 2009)

008 said:


> If my muscles are particularly tired after a ride, I'll have a bottle of this stuff http://www.forgoodnessshakes.com/
> 
> Works wonders and literally takes away all the aches for the following day. No messing about either, drink it straight out of the bottle.


Or you could just save your money andd do the milkshake/chocomilk and banana thing. It'll likely be better for you too.
Don't believe the hype.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Anything containing protein. I find raw meat generally the best - don't cook it as you kill the protein. Bacon's usually best _slightly_ cooked, but you still want it rare, and you want to eat it less than 20 mins after you get in anyway so the muscles are still active.



Smoked Salmon in egg mayonaise to start.

ChateauBriand, rare to English.

Bodyfortress strawberry flavour THICK shake with Channel Island Gold-top.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Smoked Salmon in egg mayonaise to start.
> 
> ChateauBriand, rare to English.
> 
> Bodyfortress strawberry flavour THICK shake with Channel Island Gold-top.




Dreams, dreams.

Most of the time, its a Fray Bentos Steak pie and spiced wedges.

But the Bodyfortress is in there.


----------



## 008 (17 Apr 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Fab Foodie*
> Or you could just save your money andd do the milkshake/chocomilk and banana thing. It'll likely be better for you too.
> Don't believe the hype.



I generally just stick to a pretty sensible diet... but when I'm 'particularly tired', a bottle of forgoodnessshakes or even just half a bottle works like nothing else... for me anyway! I may go through one bottle every few weeks and hardly breaks the bank at £1 a bottle.

Try it for yourself before deciding... but make sure your muscles are really aching in order to feel the full benefits!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2009)

008 said:


> I generally just stick to a pretty sensible diet... but when I'm 'particularly tired', a bottle of forgoodnessshakes or even just half a bottle works like nothing else... for me anyway! I may go through one bottle every few weeks and hardly breaks the bank at £1 a bottle.
> 
> Try it for yourself before deciding... but make sure your muscles are really aching in order to feel the full benefits!!



Fair point 008, I should try it really, but as the guff says, it's milk and 'natural' fruit sugars (plus vitamins and minerals that you should have enough from a normal diet anyway), so nothing special. Comparing it's performance to either water or an Isotonic sport drink is hardly stiff competition. I'm just sure it works fine, just as milkshake and a banana does, milk's always in the fridge,bananas in the fruit bowl and 1 tub Nesquick lasts an age. It's pretty handy and for most of us amateurs around here and more than good enough!


----------



## jimboalee (18 Apr 2009)

Nutrition sorted for Castleton Classic.

Thanks to Tesco 'Reduced for quick sale'.

I hope Ipstones Village Hall have a microwave.


----------



## puddleglum (18 Apr 2009)

A banana and a cheese and spinach omelette do the trick for me.


----------



## Hont (21 Apr 2009)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Makes me fart for Britain, I can't get on with processed whey protein, that's why I stick to good old milk.



Is there a GB farting team? My wife should try out for that.

I know what you mean, though, but I find it's alright if mixed before going out on the ride. It gives it time to absorb the water better than if mixed after coming back in. Helps to dodge that particular bullet.


----------

